# Sources for the BB30 bearings?



## mtbhead (May 1, 2008)

I just bought a used 07 Tarmac Sworks SL. It test-road great, but after I did a few rides after taking it home (of course...), I noticed a slight creak which seems to be coming from the the BB. Closer inspection also revealed a slight amount of what seems to be BB bearing play on the left side (not the drive side though). I've read here that one cure might be to just remove the bearings, regrease and re-install, which I'm going to try. I plan to get the Park BB30 bearing puller. No biggie to try this since I was already planning to take the cranks off anyhow - I bought the Specialized compact spider and some 34/50T SRAM Force rings, as I wanted to switch it to a compact setup.

Anyhow - for anyone who has done their own BB30 bearings - where's the best source? I noticed that Enduro makes some - any good? Are the Cannondale SI crank bearings the same? I realize that the bearings might come: full metal, hybrid (ceramic bearings/metal race), or full ceramic. Not sure what comes stock, but I've heard that full ceramic could be more prone to contamination issues. 

Thanks,
-Scott


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

Do you have the spider removal tool? You will need it to switch to the compact set up. You pick up the bearing from any Specialized Dealer or go to a Specialized Concept Shop and they should have them on-hand. Good luck.


----------



## mtbhead (May 1, 2008)

Thanks - I've got a spider removal tool for an older XTR crankset - I was told that it's likely to be the same tool - if not, I was just going to bring it down to my LBS. So - the Specialized bearings are the best? Any experience with the two different Enduro offerings? (regular hybrid, and Zero hybrid?)


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

Let me know if the XTR spider tool works, then I will get one myself. Good luck and I don't believe that the enduro bearings are any better. I would spend the money for ceramic somewhere else, ie upgrading to a lightweight wheelset.


----------



## jsf1993 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Check your shoes*

Creaking can also be caused by loose shoe cleat screws.....Check to make sure that screws fastening your cleats to your shoes are tight.


----------



## mtbhead (May 1, 2008)

A follow-up for those who go down this path - may save you some time: I *finally* today took the crankset off. I noticed immediately two things: 
1) the creak/play in the cranks were definitey because of major play in the bearings - the inner races were very loose. This even had the effect of causing me to drop the chain on the large ring when hammering hard on a few occasions (almost crashed on one of them).
2) the XTR spider tool will NOT work for removing/replacing the Specialized spider. The teeth on the XTR tool look like they would line-up correctly, but it just won't work - hard to explain without pictures, but trust me - won't work. 

So, I plan to take the crank and new compact spider to my LBS and have them swap it over - but I'm going to wait until my new bearings come in. I ordered a set of the Enduro Zeros (figure I'd give them a try to see if they're worth all the hype)...



g-Bike said:


> Let me know if the XTR spider tool works, then I will get one myself. Good luck and I don't believe that the enduro bearings are any better. I would spend the money for ceramic somewhere else, ie upgrading to a lightweight wheelset.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Make sure the shop has the tool before you stop in. It's a rather pricey tool. I think I've used it a total of 4 times.


----------

